

MarioWay: a hands-free wheelchair to narrow the disability gap. Italian design - daw___
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/marioway-a-hands-free-wheelchair-to-narrow-the-disability-gap-italian-design

======
malandrew
I don't get why it's being made out to be a luxury item instead of building
something accessible to most people in wheel chairs that can't afford to pay a
premium for design.

If you donate to the campaign, only some of the money is going towards solving
the problem and the rest is going to craftsmanship.

I would rather see them many many rapid prototypes to work out the kinks than
reach a local maxima with few superbly crafted designs that are unlikely to
change much due to the cost of change in time, materials and manufacturing.

------
giovannibajo1
Looks like a very interesting project.

